# Looking forward to it...



## Poimen (Apr 26, 2005)

http://tinyurl.com/axo77


----------



## Poimen (Apr 26, 2005)

Dr. R.S. Clark, Associate Professor of Historical and Systematic Theology at Westminster West, sent me this update by e-mail (I received his permission to publish it here): 



> We expect to contract with P&R in a couple of weeks. The first draft of the MS is complete. We hope that, after the contract is finished, we can get the final version through the press quickly, but the timeline is out of our control.
> 
> Pray for its quick publication and utility in the churches.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 26, 2005)

Now that looks like a good book!
I'll have to add it to my ever growing list :bigsmile:

Bryan
SDG


----------



## lwadkins (Apr 27, 2005)

Actually it's very encouranging that I do not have the funds to purchase the books on my list.... It means that there are a growing number of relevant books out there.


----------

